# 10 Yr old tall Paint Gelding



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29797876&cat=106

He is a great horse, does everything. I have hunted deer and birds (with dogs) from him. He has done trails, pushed cows, my daughter has done 4H with him. Previous owner has does several speed events with him. I have had him for almost 6 years but I and my daughter have lost interest in horses. Read the description on the add for more.


----------

